# Echo cancellation VST?



## tack (Oct 27, 2015)

Maybe an esoteric question ...

Is there such a thing as an echo cancellation VST that I can put on a microphone input track and feed to it a signal via sidechain to use for purposes of cancellation?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 27, 2015)

tack said:


> Is there such a thing as an echo cancellation VST


No.

What do you want to achieve? Give us a detailed explanation and we might be able to help.


----------



## tack (Oct 28, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> What do you want to achieve? Give us a detailed explanation and we might be able to help.


The use-case right now is a screencast. If I'm doing something (say a training video) for extended periods of time, I'd like to avoid headphones for comfort reasons. But if I play back audio through my monitors, the microphone will pick some of that up. I'm looking for some way to cancel the speaker output from the microphone input.

The routing is straightforward enough. I figured since I have the signal that's going out my speakers I can feed that to a VST as a side chain on the microphone input track to use for cancellation. But maybe there are other ways. 

Thanks!


----------

